# culinary school?



## cookies07 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi! I am new to this community and am hoping for some input. I am currently a freshman at the university of georgia as an undecided major because I have always known that I want to be a chef. I am looking into culinary school, and really would like to go as soon as possible, hopefully next year(I would really like to go to the FCI). Could anyone tell me if this is a foolish decision? Would I have many more opportunities by remaining at UGA and getting a degree in something such as business and then attending culinary school? Or can I be successful just going right to culinary school right out of high school with only one year of college? Any input is very much appreciated 
Thank you!


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

In my honest opinion, just a culinary degree with little to no work experience is not enough to lean on. I would definitely look for something more solid to back it up. The order you go at it should not be that much different, as any way you put it, you are going to be in school for around the same amount of time. I would plot the most cost-effective course.

If you get your degree in business, it is possible to join an accelerated program at a culinary school, as hopefully you would have taken all of the GE requirements already.

Either way you go at it, I strongly recommend working part-time in a kitchen. The hands-on experience you get, even doing very basic tasks, is very valuable.

Best of luck with your decision
-Rob


----------

